
Ask HN: How do you ensure 100% transactional email uptime? - issa
Elasticemail went out today and left some of my services high and dry. How do people deal with transactional emails that MUST go out? Thinking about building a fall-back to other services, but was curious if anyone had suggestions. Thanks!
======
pwg
SMTP has built in reliability and redundancy. You just setup multiple MX
records in the DNS for the domain with differing priorities, referencing
physically different systems that can receive email for the domain, and
sending systems (if standards compliant) are supposed to work their way down
the list if the primary MX server fails until delivery is successful.

At which point, you only get non-delivery if all backup MX entries are offline
along with the primary.

~~~
issa
I've had problems with being marked as spam when sending from my own servers,
which is why i was using a 3rd party in the first place.

